# Preamplificador onboard para bajo o guitarra con AOperacional



## awa (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola bueno esto es un pre onboard modificado para tener 2 canales 1 para cada pastilla para asi conrolar los tonos y volumenes independientes para cada pastilla de mi bajo.
Gracias a algunas ayudas de sisko del cuartito DIyer...
bueno aqui dejo esquematico, PCB , fotillo y muestra...
el operacional que mejor me fue es un jrc4548 un TL072 tambien funciona bien, aunque el original del circuito un ne5532 no me dio buenos resultados metia algun hiss. C1 y C5 los cambie por unos 0.056uf para que de un poco mas de graves... lo demas se mantiene segun esquema...
A la salida pienso que con unas resistencias de 33k daran bien, el control de volumen y tono pasivo irian antes del pre para cada canal.



















http://www.diyguitarist.com/Guitars/OA-GuitarPreamp.htm
http://diyers.forogratis.es/board/preamplificador-onboard-t2002.html
Salu2...


----------



## awa (Sep 20, 2009)

Bueno despues de probar y de no gustarme los sonidos que se logran...
YouTube - Video Bajo activ

No estan mal pero para gustos colores Ud. veran y decidiran en las muestras que colgue.
Bueno en fin decidi convertir uno de los canales en un control de tono pero no pude dar pie en bola no lograba variar casi el sonido con varios circuitos baxandall,
ademas el control de tono tenia que trabajar tanto en pasivo como en activo o sea con pre encendio o papagado, el tono tenia que funcionar, bueno no lo logre, a proposito encontre un *programita para calcular el tema de las frequencias*, calculo que servira tanto para tono activo como pasivo.http://www.duncanamps.com/tsc/.
En fin como no pude me decidi a hacer uno de los canales como bass boost coloque un  condensador de feedback mas grande y los uni a la salida con un pote para hecer la mezcla el pote es de 470k.

La pregunta es... como deberia de ser la mezcla a la salida del pre, esta bien hacer la mezcla simplemente con un pote de 470k o deberia de ser otro valor o como?.

Una muestra de como quedo.
YouTube - bassboostmix
Salu2...


----------

